# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Are You Being Served

## Perdita

Popular sitcom Are You Being Served? is to return to British screens 30 years after its original series finished.
The one-off special is set in 1988 and picks up where the comedy last left off, following the misadventures of the retail staff in fictional London department store Grace Brothers.
It is due to be filmed next month in front of a studio audience in Media City, Salford. It will then air on BBC One later in the year.
The one-off special is set in 1988 and picks up where the comedy last left off, following the misadventures of the retail staff in a fictional department store. 




The one-off special is set in 1988 and picks up where the comedy last left off. Pictured: Mollie Sugden as Mrs Slocombe in the original (top) and Sherrie Hewson (bottom) who will play the character in the remake


The one-off special is set in 1988 and picks up where the comedy last left off.

Jeremy Lloyd and David Croft's original comedy first aired in 1972 on BBC One, and ran for more than 10 years.
The new special will be written by Derren Litten, who is known for his work on Benidorm and The Catherine Tate Show.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz40siWpMTM 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

The BBC has just released the casting details for the new one-off episode of Are You Being Served? which is airing as part of the Landmark Sitcom Season.

The one-off episode is serving as a pilot with the potential to spin off into a new series is audiences take to it.

Staring as Mr Humphries (the camp character originally made famous by John Inman) is BAFTA-winner Jason Watkins. Sherrie Hewson â known for her role in Benidorm â is starting as Mrs Slocombe who Mollie Sudgen played in the original.

John Challis will be playing Captain Peacock, Roy Barraclough as Mr Grainger and Arthur Smith as Mr Harmon to round out the original characters returning.

Along with some of the old classic characters the new episode is introducing new characters.

Miss Croft â named in tribute to the comedyâs co-creator, writer, director & producer will be played by Jorgie Porter.
Mr Conway â will be played by newcomer Kayode Ewumi.

The BBC say: âItâs 1988 and Young Mr Grace is determined to drag Grace Brothers into, well 1988, but he has a problem on his hands.

âMr Humphries, Captain Peacock, Mr Rumbold and Mrs Slocombe all seem to be stuck in another era. A new member of staff, Mr Conway, joins the team but will he help shake things up or will he just put a pussy amongst the pigeons?â

Weâre waiting with baited breath to see how the episode turns out, our only wish is that they donât ruin what was a classic British Comedy.


http://ministryofbritishcomedy.com/n...cast-revealed/

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2016), Rear window (24-02-2016), Splashy (02-03-2016), TaintedLove (02-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Can I play young Mr Grace ?

----------

